
Scribd gets $3.5M in Series A round led by Redpoint - aston
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/04/scribd-banks-35-million-from-redpoint/
======
michelson01
Hey, the three of us at scribd are looking for more people to join our team.
Chances are good if you're reading this that you're the kind of person we're
looking for. If you join Scribd now, you'll have the real startup experience:
you'll design the product (not only implement it) and work in a tiny group
that accomplishes big things.

Send us an email to hackers@scribd.com and we can talk more about it. Or check
out our jobs page just for news.yc readers here:
<http://www.scribd.com/static/newsyc>

Thanks,

Tikhon

------
schoudha
Nice, another YC success (or solid start) story.

I'm beginning to think that the YC's success is testament not only to the
Summer/Winter founders programs but also PG's ability to select great talent.

~~~
vlad
Not to take away from positive aspects of YC that surely also merit attention,
but when your (Paul Graham's) incubator-like program get mentioned in every
single blog post and newspaper article about any of your companies, which
leads to more mentions, that is viral marketing at its best.

Is that why it is called Y-Combinator (recursive/viral functionality is built-
in?)

~~~
lkozma
Yeah, it's like Pink Floyd, their song became exactly what it was about:
"Money". And I heard this from Gilmour on an interview.

------
npk
Well, if Scribd makes it to a liquidity event, maybe YC can pass their good
fortunes on to newly funded companies and offer us better valuations :)

------
aston
I heard ~$25M post-money valuation.

Sweet.

~~~
paul
The techcrunch link says 17.5

~~~
aston
True. I heard 25 from someone I trust more than Mike Arrington.

